# makasama



## jospalato

Hello friends, what does "makasama" mean?

My boyfriend texted me:

Gusto kong makasama ka sa Maroco.

gusto - i want
ko - i
ng - linger
ka - you
sa - to, in...

makasama - to be, to go????? dictionary says: harm

I know that he wans to tell me that he wants to go with me to Maroco, but I don't understand the meaning of the word. Thank you.


----------



## Waterdash

Well, the adjective form of "sama" means bad or evil. However, the verb root, "sama", means to go along with or accompany. Now, "maka-" is the actor potentive verb affix (potentive > potential > _to be able to_). Hence, makasama = to be able to go with, and:

Gusto kong *makasama* ka sa Maroco.
_I want *to be able to go with* you to _Maroco.

By the way, I'm no native speaker, so please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


----------



## sai611

Waterdash said:


> Well, the adjective form of "sama" means bad or evil. However, the verb root, "sama", means to go along with or accompany. Now, "maka-" is the actor potentive verb affix (potentive > potential > _to be able to_). Hence, makasama = to be able to go with, and:
> 
> Gusto kong *makasama* ka sa Maroco.
> _I want *to be able to go with* you to _Maroco.
> 
> By the way, I'm no native speaker, so please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


 

Well you have a point but the simple translation for this sentence is:

_I want to be with you in Maroco._

Hope this helps.


----------



## sean de lier

Waterdash said:


> Well, the adjective form of "sama" means bad or evil. However, the verb root, "sama", means to go along with or accompany. Now, "maka-" is the actor potentive verb affix (potentive > potential > _to be able to_). Hence, makasama = to be able to go with, and:
> 
> Gusto kong *makasama* ka sa Maroco.
> _I want *to be able to go with* you to _Maroco.
> 
> By the way, I'm no native speaker, so please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


The adjective root _sama_ "bad"/"evil" is quite different form the verb root _sama_ "join"/"accompany"; these are two distinct words written the same way (homographs) but with different pronunciations: the adjective _samâ_ (with a "stop" _(impit) _at the second A) and verb _sama_. In written Tagalog, we usually depend on context and the more plausible meaning.

The real meaning of the sentence, using on of the meanings of _makasama_, can actually the reverse of this translation, it is the speaker who wants the receiver to join them in the trip:

Gusto kong makasama ka sa Maroco.
I want you to be able to join (us) at Maroco.

If, however, the implied meaning of _makasama_ is "to be able to be with" or "to be able to be together with", the meaning of the sentence will be the same as sai611's:

Gusto kong makasama ka sa Maroco.
I want to be able to be with you at Maroco.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you. Tagalog seems so complicated. :-(


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

Just to add on to sean's succinct explanation... it could be a play on the word 'makasama'.

Gusto kong makasama ka sa Maroco. (pronunciation: 'sa' and last syllable 'ma' dragged out)
_I want to be with you in Maroco._

Gusto kong makasama ka sa Maroco. (pronunciation: 'makasama' said quickly)
_I want you to hurt (somebody/something) in Maroco._ or even _I want you to be harmful TO Maroco._

Maybe there's a double entendre intended ;P


----------



## jospalato

Noooo!!! We are planning to go to Morocco... :-D Because it's one of the countries where Philipphinos can go without visa.


----------



## sai611

jospalato said:


> Noooo!!! We are planning to go to Morocco... :-D Because it's one of the countries where Philipphinos can go without visa.


 
\
Yes i agree with jospalato.

The context that she is trying to mean has nothing to do with "harm"..Definetely its something to do with going to another place since the word "Morocco" is mentioned.


----------

